# Houseboat living



## minnowmomma (Oct 7, 2003)

I am looking for any houseboat living poeple,particularly families.How did you make the decision to livie aboard.Do you live there full time,do youhave kids and how did they adjust.How do you earn a living and what kind of boat do you live on.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

oooh soo cool! did you do this? I lived on a sailboat for a few months with one of my girlfriends when I was a teenager. We didn't ever go sailing as it was her aunts boat and she didn't give us the okay for that. I would love to live on a boat again someday. One thing I really regret was not taking a semester at sea when I was a student at university of california.


----------



## pickleeater (Aug 1, 2010)

Minnow - I live on a 35' sailboat with my husband, 3 month old, and our 35lb. dog. We've been living aboard for 4 1/2 years and love it. In fact, we love it so much that we decided we need a bit more space and my husband is working on our new home, a 45 footer.

There are a fair bit of families living aboard and blogging these days, me included.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

